# Surf fishing reel and rods?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an Abu 6500 on a 6' 6" MH Diawa Beefstick. Should I increase rod length for maximum casting distance? I'm also considering a 2nd set up, a larger spinning reel like the Shimano Socorro 6000 or Penn Fierce or Pursuit 6000. I don't want a real long rod but want decent cast distance and I don't want to spend a lot, so any recommendations about this would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I would probably go with a longer rod.....at least 8-9'. I prefer a 10' rod, and sometimes a 12' rod. It will help you get better casting, and help keep your line up a little bit higher (helps when there's weed in the surf).


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 10' FTU Rod with a Daiwa SHA 50 and a SHV30 rig also. And some smaller r&r's.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

A ten footer matched with the 6500 will be a great combo.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

newell, penn jigmaster or squidder and a 10 ugly stik or the allstar surf rod


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Longer Rods*

Chimney...
We really need to know what you're after...Specks, slot reds or Bull Reds...

The 6500 can handle all of these...If you're hoping to catch bull reds, the
longer rod really assist with casting longer leaders w/ heavier sinkers.
They also assist by keeping the lines up higher while awaiting for a hit and
while fighting the fish. With the smaller reels the fight will last longer and
keeping the lines out of the surf is an advantage.

I don't know anything about the spinning reels you mentioned but most spinning
reels are in the neighborhood of the same line capacity as the 6500.

Either way I'd try to get a rod in the '9 range or more...but not more than 11'.

Allstar makes some decent rods...Or even a Shakespere Ugly Stick...Both are
decent starter Surf Rods...They will not make you cast 600', but most of casting
is technique...The Pendulum Casting is the way to go if you can master it...

I once saw "Big Lou" cast about 60 yds with a surf reel attached to a broom stick
with 1 eye...Now "Big Lou" is not your average caster...He once cast over the
Astrodome and was a World Longcast Champ...Technique is Everything !

Hopefully you are new enough that you wont have to overcome years of bad habits.

Mustad7731


----------



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for your replies. I,m fishing Galveston surf for specs & reds and I'll check out the rods suggested. Thanks again!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

a surf rod is overkill for specks and reds if you are tossing artificials or live shrimp under a popping cork, etc... a nice 6'06" to 7'06" casting/spinning rod rated for 8-17lb line will work well for that

if you are talking about chunking cut mullet, etc for bullreds you'll enjoy a surfrod, min. of 9' in my opinion... you can get WAY more distance on a longer surf rod, but its not something you will typically stand and repeatedly cast


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Trout & Reds use your bass gear. It will handle them fine. I like a 7'or 7 1/2' for throwing topwaters and big spoons. I have caught alot of them on 6 1/2' rods with a Garcia reels


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with Monster. A longer rod will help with distance and also keep more of your line out of the water, This helps to minimize how much seaweed collects on your line. My shortest rod is 10' and my longest are 12'.


----------



## Glen Hendricks (Jul 28, 2009)

If your looking for a decent trout/red rod I suggest the MHX blank and build it. I have a 8' MHX SWB967 15-30 lb. swim bait I just built, used this weekend put a 6600 C4 with 20lb. big game mono and I can cast it about 150 yards with a 1 1/2 ounces of weight. You can throw 4 ounces with this blank. it cost about 80 bucks just for the blank. I bought the blank and guides and casting kit under $120.00.

Glen


----------

